# eurogas III formerly eurogasm



## 1BADAERO (Apr 11, 2011)

Lower Valley Dubs & European Motorsport's third European car show. 

Sponsored in part by 

http://www.euroaddiction.net/
...
.

May 14, 2011.
May 21, 2011. Rain Date.

Location:
Silver Sands Beach, 379 Meadowside Road, Milford, CT. 

As this is considered a state park there is NO alcohol allowed on premises. Also anyone doing burnouts will be asked to leave. Please be respectful so we can have this show for years to come!

Schedule of Events:
10am to 5pm.
Registration ends at 1pm.
Voting ballots must be in by 2pm to count.

Classes for Awards:
VW Mark 1
VW Mark 2
VW Mark 3
VW Mark 4
VW Mark 5
VW Mark 6
Audi/Passat B5
Audi/Passat B6
Audi/Passat B7
Audi/Passat B8
Porsche
BMW
Best Euro/Non-VAG/Non-BMW/Non-Porsche
Lowest Ride Height without bags
Best Under construction
Air Cooled
Highest Mileage**
Furthest traveled***
Most Gastastic****

Classes will be judged by spectators unless otherwise noted. 
**Odometer reading. 
***Judged by ID and Google Maps.
****Judged by LVD & EMS. 
Must be present to win!

Awards subject to deletion depending on number of participants.

Registration is $10.

Food and beverages will be available.

Raffle Prizes!!!

Vendors:
DINEURO
Car Connection
TBA

www.lowervalleydubs.com


----------



## 1BADAERO (Apr 11, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## 1BADAERO (Apr 11, 2011)

Bump! 6 days left:beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:beer::beer:


----------



## 1BADAERO (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for the cheerz dude :thumbup: cant wait to see these cars that show up


----------



## slobbymk3 (Jan 26, 2009)

this show is going to be sick... We hope alot of u show up...We need another great show.With great cars and good people..


----------



## MEGTI (Apr 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## MEGTI (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi everyone. This Saturday May 14 is show day. We wanted to do something fun for our guests so we will have a guest book at the raffle booth for the attendees to sign. Bring some printed pics of your car & we will put it in the book along with whatever you want to say. It would be great to get some pics of people's cars in there so everyone can see how your car has grown & changed thru the years. We think this will be a fun way to get some info on what everyone liked/didn't like, trophy catagories you may want to see in the future, etc. Are you an artist? Show us your talent & draw something in our book! We need feedback from everyone, as we put on this show for you. We will bring this years book to the show next year so everyone can look back & see how things have changed. We look forward to seeing everyone this weekend. Stop by the raffle booth & sign the book!!


----------



## slobbymk3 (Jan 26, 2009)

MEG rocks lol... great job on the post hun... :wave:


----------

